# Red Devil tankmates?



## Crum362 (Oct 23, 2011)

I recently purchased a 100 gallon tank and the water is ready to go. Nothing is currently in the tank. Can I put a red devil with a jaguar? I have no experience with either of these fish but have heard they can have some attitude problems. Thanks for your input.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

The tank is much too small for an RD and a jag. The tank is actually too small for a jag as an adult, so you can TRY an RD with a different tank mate, but it's completely going to depend on the attitude of the RD. If you can raise them together as babies and grow them up, you'll have a better chance...but these are big, nasty fish (in most cases) and 100gal unfortunately isn't that huge of a tank when stocking with these kinds of fish.


----------



## cichlidfan16 (Sep 22, 2011)

Not to disregard what SinisterKisses said and no disrespect but I say do it, they both have nasty attitudes but get them both small enough and they'll learn to live together. Just make sure to have different territories for them to claim. I raised a jag, two male jacks and a green terror together since they were each about 2" and mine are in a 75 and they get along quite well, the jag is the boss but he don't mess with any of them. I got a 125 for them but it ended up being cracked. They've been in same tank together for over a year, so yes they're pretty big. I mean it's up to you but I think it'd work. People on here will say not to but it's your tank and you make the final decision. And if ya do just one of them, jags are awesome!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

But if you take what's best for the fish into consideration, you won't cram a jag and a RD into a 100gal tank.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I could see a jag and a Rd working out in some cases but I am with SK with this one that a 100 gallon tank is not enough for these fish to grow up and have the room they would need.

In general 100 gallon tanks sound very large but the truth is that when you are talking about such large aggressive fish it really is not that spacious of a tank. You can do a lot with that tank though if you are interested in cichlids. I just wouldn't say that you would have a high chance for a good outcome if you were to go with those two cichlids.

If you really wanted a good looking large male RD then you have a good tank for that IMO. But I wouldn't recommend tankmates.


----------



## Crum362 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the input, what do you guys recommend? I'm fairly new to cichlids, right now I have a pair of cons in a 55 gallon, and a green terror in a 75. Loved fish my whole life, my family loves to fish (catch and release)..so I don't want my fish to hate their lives and try to avoid overstocking. If you have any cool ideas for this tank, let me know. I'm looking for ideas. Thanks.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I would go fro the RD or a trimac if you want a wet pet tank. It will help with all those con fry. I like bay snooks but depending on your foot print it might be too small. Pikes are cool too, but you would have to find the right species so it does not outgrow your tank. I would be super tempted to do a dwarf super community too. Lots of small fish filling a large tank = tons of activity and excitement. It also costs a little more though since dwarfs cost the same as their larger cousins.


----------



## terrilhough (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a baby Red Devil, actually shes my daughters and we love her. We have had her for a couple of months and she is thriving in her fish bowl. My daughter is concerned the fish is lonely and wants to get a friend for her. Im fine with getting another fish as long as this isnt a recipe for disaster. I cannot have a 100 gallon tank at this time. I can eventually move up to a larger tank, but currently cant. I can probably deal with a 20 gallon tank. My main concern is this this fish being happy and healthy.

The fish we have now is approx 2 in long...any thoughts?


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

*terrilhough*
My only thought would be to give it back to the store im afraid rds get huge. In fact most central Americans get too big for a 20 gal and i have never heard of anyone even trying to keep any cichlid in a fish bowl. Sorry.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Red Devils have the potential to get 16 inches in length. A 55g would be the MINIMUM and some would say that that is too small. With a fish bowl a beta is your best bet and even then you have to change 50% of the water every week.

Betas are very cool fish though. Lots of colors to choose from and neat personalities. They also are very happy being solitary and do not congregate together in nature other then during breeding. They are very forgiving of the learning curve of beginning fish keepers too. Make the switch you wont be disappointed and neither will your daughter.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

chrispyweld said:


> Red Devils have the potential to get 16 inches in length.


I'd like to see a picture beside a tape measure! Even a 14" specemin, IMO, would be an exceptionally large one......don't beleive i have ever seen one that large. RD/midas is a big fish, but i really think people are exagerating it's length, with out actually putting the fish beside a tape measure. I think 10"-12" is a more typical size. Look at TheFishGuy's Amphilophus. Big fish in a huge tank...yet when he removed them all (hogoboomorum, midas and midas/RD) all measured 10"- 12 1/4".http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=220507&start=30

That said, I think jag with RD in a 100 gal. would probably be a poor choice. Two fish that could very well fight for dominance, especially if they are both males. And generally you need a fair number of fish to make a CA community work; something you don't have room for with the larger CA in a 100 gal. I would try a bunch of convicts, sturdy bottom feeders, and maybe a few others with RD in a 100 gal. .....but still be aware that it is high risk as an RD may end up killing some fish in this size of tank.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Talon is 13-14", but he's quite large. I wouldn't say it's the norm, but it's not out of the realm of possibility. 16" is exaggerating. 12" would be fairly normal.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

SinisterKisses said:


> Talon is 13-14"


Well let's see the pic beside the tape measure then.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Because I'm lying?


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

SinisterKisses said:


> Because I'm lying?


No, because i think it is an exageration. I want to see it. Why not show it. Or make excuses. Show me they get that big!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm not a man, I don't have a tendency to exaggerate size. But I'll see what I can do to persuade a highly active aggressive fish to hold still and pose flat against the tape measure on his tank.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

SinisterKisses said:


> But I'll see what I can do to persuade a highly active aggressive fish to hold still and pose flat against the tape measure on his tank.


NO, out of the tank!!!!There is nothing diffficult about measuring ONE fish. I do so every year with All my fish. A red bellied piranha is a much more difficult fish to handle then a cichlid. It's mouth is in constant motion as soon as it comes out of the water...my nets are full of holes. Even so..big deal, keep yopur fingers and toes away from it's mouth. The worst that could happen is not life threatening :lol: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=168278&highlight=

I don't care what your gender is....no big deal to put a fish beside a tape measure and actually show how big the species can get


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

Don't do it SinisterKisses! You've had Talon too long to jepordise his health over the whims of a spark-brain.

I've had enough RD/Midas over the past 46 years to know that 14" is easily attainable in a 90 gallon aquarium. I've also had a few that would probably attained the 15-16" length.

I also know that as they get older, they may be much easier to upset!!!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Are you serious?! I absolutely REFUSE to pull ANY of my fish out of a tank if I don't have to. Talon hasn't been pulled out of his tank in about three years. He's huge, he's mean, and he belongs in the water, not out of it.

He's actually in a 120gal tank, so 14" is definitely attainable. And he's about 6 years old, so he's had years to slowly gain a bit of length after he hit adulthood.


----------



## tankmates (Feb 19, 2007)

Just wanted to add my two cents. I would try the RD and Jag together in the 100. Watch for uncontrollable aggression and act accordingly. Although it goes against conventional wisdom, I have successfully kept 3 RDs and a Trimac in a 90 for 10 years. The largest RD is pushing 16." There are large pots in the tank. The fish have grown up together with minimal aggression. All 4 fish are males.

It just depends on the temperment of the fish. I have had much smaller fish in larger tanks make it their business to eradicate all fish in the tank. Clean water and good food make many things possible.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

tankmates said:


> 16."


Only 16". Must be a juvie. :lol:

Why is it not 20'?? :lol:

5 people make up a guesetimate and you get 5 diferent guessetimates. Doesn't matter anyways becuase the tank is tooo small and the fish will get 'jackknifed' tryiin' to turn around.Need a 9 ft. 500 gal. plus tank. Otherwise it is cruelty towards fish!!


----------



## terrilhough (Nov 9, 2011)

As this is my 5 yr old daughters pet and becuase she has fallen in love with "Fish Katie" and is really taking care of this fish, its not goin back and is now part of our family. We are transferring the fish to a larger tank. She will now live in a 50 gallon tank that she will be transferred into today, with out any tanks mates. The tank size will be increased as the fish grows a bit larger and there will be no tank mates at this time. I cant see putting a tiny 2 inch fish into a 100 gal tank as logical, nor would I put another agressive fish thats an adult in with a baby fish. That would be like buying my 5 yr old a Harley Davidson for her 1st bicycle and letting her hang out with 40 yr old men...not gonna happen. I will post pics and keep you updated to our progress. We only want the best for the fish, as I stated before she is now part of our family.


----------

